# AquaSoil Africana - photos of Oliver Knott's new set up



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

If you check out this link, you will see one of Oliver's new designs for which he has used ADA AquaSoil Africana (powder). A picture tells a thousand words... the sequence is informative, not only with regard to the substrate.

Andrew Cribb


----------



## ryan_suiso (Jan 10, 2005)

Interesting, for 96 liters and 30 watts total it is only a little over 1 WPG. I see a lot of dark areas in the pix.


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

That's enough light IMO with good CO2/nutrients, there is also no shading by other plants and a decent reflector.


Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Rolo (May 12, 2004)

Very nice close ups, very nice HC. Oliver's HC leaflets look so much bigger then mine! =P~ 

Wow, is it ok to make use that much Aquasoil...I'm guess it's pushed up to at least 8" in the back corner.


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

Rolo, 
definitely OK- I've seen ADA tanks with it even deeper.


----------



## plantella (Feb 5, 2004)

This tank was more a "test-tank" or "new experience" tank

I get a pot from a new small Utricularia sort and want to test it in this tank. 
And I have much space for a small other plant. So I choose HC, I don't know if it was enough light for this plant. I'am curious if it's grow well...or not 

This was also the first time I use the AquaSoil Powder as main bottom.
Normaly I use it only as last layer over the normal AquaSoil.

Best regards,

Oliver Knott
www.plantella.com


----------



## cS (Jan 27, 2004)

Rolo said:


> Very nice close ups, very nice HC. Oliver's HC leaflets look so much bigger then mine! =P~


I believe that's because they are emersed leaves. Please correct me if I'm wrong Oliver.


----------



## travdawg (Mar 3, 2005)

What are those rocks? They are amazing.


----------



## plantella (Feb 5, 2004)

The stones called: Fairyland Stone (www.aquadeco.com)

Regards,

Oliver Knott
www.plantella.com


----------



## travdawg (Mar 3, 2005)

argh, no US distribution!?!?! Ah well, I probably couldnt foot the bill for such beautiful rocks anyhow.


----------



## aquaessentials (Dec 15, 2004)

It is a shame they are not available in the US. It's actually the same for us in the UK. I looked into buying some from them and really act as a wholesaler in the UK but the sheer weight and quantities resulted in me not going ahead with it (no space left).

Anyway, you would be surprised at how reasonsable the prices were though and also what a wide range they have for not just rock but also wood.


----------



## jppurchase (Dec 15, 2004)

*Re: Oliver's new tank*

Very well done Oliver, the tank looks great. But I'm jealous - the rocks are absolutely awesome.

James Purchase
Toronto


----------



## plantella (Feb 5, 2004)

Thanks James,

but I'am not 100% satisfied with the Hemianthus grow...to many holes...hard to get a real carpet in this tank, especially in the right and left corners. I think the light is a little bit to less...but I try my best to get a better result.

Regards,

Oliver


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 9, 2004)

What is your secret to Hemianthus? How do you get that carpet look? ADA?


----------



## TripleC (Mar 11, 2005)

Oiver, what's growing on the backwall there? And how is it set up? It doesn't look like the typical "moss wall."


----------

